

Ask HN: How did/would you transition from high paying jobs to entrepreneurship? - codegeek

I hope that the title is self explanatory. Just interested in hearing your stories for those who have taken the plunge. How did you actually go from six (or seven) figures to zero ? The &quot;why&quot; part is understood. Interested in the &quot;how&quot; .
======
lifeisstillgood
So far, just doing a bit of both

